# Reg Barber



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Does anyone know where you can pick up a 58.35mm RB (Flat Base) these days?

Coffeehit seem to be the main stockists for Pullman and Reg Barber tampers in the UK, but they hardly have anything in stock??

Was wondering if anywhere else does them? (apparently Hasbean don't stock either now..)


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

It used to be cheaper to order them direct from source in Canada, though I don't know whether that is still the case.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Look in the for sale forum!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Is your copper base a 58.35 Dave,if so ill have it


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think I bought it as a 58 mm base, but if you tell the difference of .35 mm you can have it! I have a 58.35 mm tamper by Knock and you simply cannot tell the difference even when putting it into a basket !


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That copper is perdy


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I think I bought it as a 58 mm base, but if you tell the difference of .35 mm you can have it! I have a 58.35 mm tamper by Knock and you simply cannot tell the difference even when putting it into a basket


Hi David. I went over to a 58.35mm when I started using VST baskets - the 58mm tamp was perceptibly undersized. The 58.35mm fits like a glove. Does that qualify me for the free tamp offer??


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

How does picking up the tamper sound?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jason, you can collect and I will reduce the price by whatever the postage would have been.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Patrick, god loves a trier!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Patrick, god loves a trier!


Ah, that's what my mother used to say....with a look of pure exasperation on her face!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

aphelion said:


> Does anyone know where you can pick up a 58.35mm RB (Flat Base) these days?


Got mine from CoffeeHit. Was out of stock when I looked so I used the email me service - don't know if I was lucky but I only had to wait a few days before new stock arrived. I couldn't find an alternative UK seller either. Can recommend the Zebra wood handle - has a fantastic black grain running through it - pure class.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

RB have a stand at the Coffee Fest - perhaps they have been saving stock to take there?


----------



## Rob2444 (Jan 23, 2013)

I also have a 58.3mm convex Reg Barber tamper that I ordered directly from Reg Barber in Canada. Shipping is very expensive to the U.S. from Canada but may not e to the UK. I also have a 58.3 mm convex made by Torr which I prefer but this size can no longer be bought from their distributor in the U.S. I tried to order from Germany but there were so many delays and obstacles I decided to cancel.



aphelion said:


> Does anyone know where you can pick up a 58.35mm RB (Flat Base) these days?
> 
> Coffeehit seem to be the main stockists for Pullman and Reg Barber tampers in the UK, but they hardly have anything in stock??
> 
> Was wondering if anywhere else does them? (apparently Hasbean don't stock either now..)


----------

